

A human-driven sort algorithm (MonkeySort) - lshevtsov
http://leonid.shevtsov.me/en/a-human-driven-sort-algorithm-monkeysort

======
ColinWright
Extended reply over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4131818>

